# Ngd!



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, new to me.

It's a 2008 DN-3
I picked it up this past Friday. I haven't had to do a thing to it.
I haven't even checked it to see if needs a setup, but I'm having fun with it already.

It's spotless. The case has a few dings on the outside though.










Bar shots!!






















































An artsy fartsy shot.









Random wood shot.









It came with a nice Levy strap, too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sweet! Congrats, it looks like a beauty!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats! Really nice!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow.
A big congrats!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

That's what cases are for. Guitar is a beauty.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

washburned said:


> That's what cases are for.


Exactly what I thought. I'm not sweating it at all.

Thanks all!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet Taylor, DCF! I picked one of those up for my old man last Christmas - those Taylor necks practically play themselves...they're nice and bright, but have a fair bit of warmth and bottom end for a Taylor as well. Great guitars.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

gorgeous guitar. congrats sir.

I've been tempted to pick up an acoustic again lately.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh approves.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great looking acoustic. Taylor's cases are fantastic as well. Though I'm a Martin guy I've been known to fingerstyle a GS8. Congratulations.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice! I miss my Taylor, if only for that tank of a case that it came with. Had to trade in saice the neck and my wrist pains didn't jive, but a beautiful instrument. Congratulations


----------

